# Speedport W700V - Portfreigabeproblem



## PhilippGer (30. November 2010)

Hallo.
Ich habe ein recht merkwürdiges Problem mit einem Speedport W700V.

Ich möchte eine Portweiterleitung einrichten.
Externer Port 80 soll an eine IP-Kamera im LAN weitergeleitet werden.

Beim Einrichten einer Portfreigabe muss ich ja das Gerät auf das der Port weitergeleitet werden soll aus einer Dropdown-Box auswählen.

Sprich ich muss vorher in einer anderen Maske das Gerät beim Router anmelden.
Wenn ich allerdings mit meinem PC auf die Anmeldemaske gehe, kann ich lediglich den PC von dem aus ich aktuell Zugreife anmelden (incl. seiner MAC Adresse).
Ich habe also keine Möglichkeit die Mac-Adresse z.B. einer IP-Kamera einzutragen.

Da ich mit der IP Kamera ja schlecht das Webinterface des routers besuchen kann sehe ich keine Möglichkeit eine Portweiterleitung auf dieses Gerät einzurichten. Übersehe ich etwas?
Die Maske ist auf Seite 85 zu sehen.

Punkt 2:
Ich dachte daran, wenn das oben nicht geht, richte ich eine bei diesem Router sog. "Standartweiterleitung" ein, sodass er ALLE Ports daraufhin weiterleitet.
Dieses Feature ist im Handbuch beschrieben. (Seite 84)
Allerdings ist der Menüpunkt "Einen Standartserver festlegen" im beschriebenen Menü nicht zu finden. Er wird mir shclicht nicht angezeigt.

Ich hatte bereits einen anderen Speedport W700V und konnte bei diesem unter dem selben Szenario alles problemlos einrichten.

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee zu dem Problem?

Anmerkung:
Hier der Link zum Handbuch auf das ich mich beziehe: http://www.telekom.de/dlp/eki/downloads/Speedport/Speedport_W700V/bedanl_speedport_w700v_08.2006.pdf


----------



## erbze (4. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

der Speedport erkennt nur Geräte, die auch Verbindung zum Internet herstellen können.
Dazu muss das Gerät neben der IP-Adresse auch das gateway und den DNS-Server eingetragen haben (jeweils die IP des Speedports, in der Regel also 192.168.2.1).
Ist das bei der Kamera nicht möglich, musst kurzzeitig dem PC die IP-Adresse der Kamera geben (Kamera dann aktivieren, sonst gibt´s einen Adressenkonflikt).
Danach kann die Portumleitung für die entsprechende IP-Adresse / das entsprechende Gerät durchgeführt werden.
Danach musst Du die IP-Adressen wieder ändern.

Gruß
Erbze


----------

